# Howard Stern on WNBC



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

For any like me with _real_ radio in their blood, a WNBC top of the hour ID from the 80's: http://www.imonthe.net/66wnbc/iitm.ram

Howard was doing afternoons, and Imus was on in the morning. Skip up to 1:22 and you'll hear a much younger Howard Stern

I was working for the competition, but would go over to WNBC in the evening to hang out in the WNBC control room with friends who worked there. AM was dying, FM was king, and no one had a clue what satellite radio would be.

Those were the days of great radio.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

That was great to listen to. I miss the days when "talent" was talented. Some good airchecks over at www.reelradio.com. You have to pay a nominal annual fee, but the stuff over there is top notch from the 60's - 80's.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

66 W NNNNNNNN BC. I miss those jingles! I grew up listening to WRCA/WNBC, first with Bill Cullen, Big Wilson, and "Monitor." Later, while working in the newsroom of a prominent Atlanta station, I would keep the NBC Network feed in "cue" and listen to Imus, Soupy Sales and Stern. Those are some great memories!


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Ah, remember in the mid 70's, WNBC had a contest going on that if you answered the phone with "WNBC is gonna make me rich"...they would. I forget how much the prize money was, but it was great getting the reactions from those people who called from out of market when I answered the phone that way......


----------

